
PSA: The AMD Ryzen 7 1800X Is Faster Than It Used to Be - DiabloD3
https://www.extremetech.com/computing/267915-psa-the-amd-ryzen-7-1800x-is-faster-than-it-used-to-be
======
MulliMulli
That's why I love the "new" AMD.

